# 3 stoppers from today



## manbuckwal (Nov 15, 2016)

all dyed Buckeye Burl finished with thin CA .
Thanks for looking

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 15, 2016)

Man, your colors are so vibrant... too cool!

Is that a shadow on your thumb in the first two pics, or do you have gangrene?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 15, 2016)

Ha, I thought the same thing Doc! Tom, saw these a minute ago on FB, beautiful, vibrant turnings man! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2016)

nice colors Tom....the shapes are very pleasing to the eye....


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 15, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Man, your colors are so vibrant... too cool!
> 
> Is that a shadow on your thumb in the first two pics, or do you have gangrene?



Thanks, and I hope it's just a shadow ....


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> nice colors Tom....the shapes are very pleasing to the eye....




Gracias

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 16, 2016)

Intense! Almost couldn't get past the first spectacular purple one! Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Intense! Almost couldn't get past the first spectacular purple one! Chuck



Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 16, 2016)

Way cool! They were stabilized too I imagine?


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 16, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Way cool! They were stabilized too I imagine?



Yes sir dyed/stabilized. Have some bigger pieces I want to hollow out for some turned boxes and then try dyeing them too . It'll be a lil while before they are dry enough tho.


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 16, 2016)

They look great !

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 17, 2016)

Very nice. What kind of dyes do you use?


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 17, 2016)

CWS said:


> Very nice. What kind of dyes do you use?



Thanks, alumilite


----------



## CWS (Nov 17, 2016)

That's what use so I must have to use more dye. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Nov 17, 2016)

wow! nice shape and finish! Whats your thin CA finishing process to get that shine?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 17, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> wow! nice shape and finish! Whats your thin CA finishing process to get that shine?



Wet sand w 600, buff with Meguiars plastic polish on high speed on lathe .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Palaswood (Nov 17, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Wet sand w 600, buff with Meguiars plastic polish on high speed on lathe .


ill try that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 17, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> ill try that!



Additionally, I put 20 coats of thin CA on em so I don't have to worry about burning thru my finish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

